#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Hasp HL emulation

## CsmGeo

Hi all.



Does anyone have any advice for hasp hl (green) dongle emulation.

I would really appreciate an emulator and a how to if anyone can spare it.

Regards,

CSMgeoSee More: Hasp HL emulation

----------


## camycax

I have it, can you tell me how to upload it here.

----------


## josefreitas

if the file is not eavy you can upload to your account and after answer to the post with that attached. If is hard then you can upload to Dropbox account and share the link to it.

----------


## camycax

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi I am using this for CAESAR ii

----------


## camycax

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi I am using this for CAESAR ii

----------


## josefreitas

For 64 bits have you any equivalent or it works also in win 7 64 bits.

----------


## fperea

Hi,

Search the web for multikey. It's an USB HASP HL emulator. Yo'll need a valid key and a register entry.

Best regards

----------


## fperea

Hi,

Search the web for multikey. It's an USB HASP HL emulator. Yo'll need a valid key and a register entry.

Best regards

----------


## opank

> Hi all.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for hasp hl (green) dongle emulation.
> 
> I would really appreciate an emulator and a how to if anyone can spare it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> CSMgeo



PM  or email to me  opanknino@gmail.com

----------


## opank

Sorry, double post

----------

